# kids and aquariums



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Last week I came back from work to find that the kids had somehow climbed up their dresser and gotten into the fish tank. Several plants were uprooted, my hardscape was on the carpet, the gravel was all over the floor, and they had unscrewed the food can and dumped all of it in. Mind you, this was about 6 months worth of food. I couldn't do anything about it at that time due to other, more pressing issues. But the next day I vacuumed 75% of the water out, along with as much of the food as possible. However, the wife was supposed to bring me home 15 gallons of RO water, but she forgot. And by the time she remembered, the store was closed. I have a small RO unit for my drinking water, but that only puts out 4 gallons an hour. 
The next day I was able to add the water back to the tank, much to the happiness of the fish. But by then, my java ferns, swords, and java moss had dried up, more or less. It looks like the swords will pull out, and the anubias still have a green rhizome. But I think the narrow leaf fern has had it. Oh well. It took another 2 weeks for the tank to clear up completely. Good think that mollies and plecos are so hardy.

Now, the tank has been moved out of their room and put into a (hopefully) more secure location. You live and you learn, eh?

-Dustin


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea they're great aren't they!

I'm really surprised your fish made through that.

Iv'e had kids (not mine) that turned up my CO2 to see the pretty bubbles..... I was at work and didn't know it till the next morning.....95% of the fish died!
Multiple times of having kids (mine)with goodness in their hearts, feed the fish..... with 1/2 a can of fish food. One time I found a partially eaten grilled cheese sandwich in the tank.  

Hope your tank is OK.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

man!! the classic grilled cheese strikes again!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

That is one of my fears as my aquarium is in my son's room. Knocking on wood, nothing's happened so far.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Dustin.



> One time I found a partially eaten grilled cheese sandwich in the tank.


 LOL, that's classic, though I can well imagine how upset/angry you must have been.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

My son went fishing a couple times on my open top, the first he got time out the second,, well let's say that he have not done it again! 
Navarro


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh man. A grilled cheese. To funny. 

My neice (age 3) did the Flake Food Dump as well, both my 29 gallon and 10 gallon. Luckly the 10 gallon got the root of it. But as you mentioned, I had a guest full of family over and I couldn't really break out the "Tank Cleaning" equipment right there and then. 

So I waited till the morning.... which was not a good idea. My 10 gallon was more like a JELLY than water, then only thing that survived was the 4inch GOLDFISH that I was refusing to put in my planted 29 gallon for obviouse reasons..... But at the moment I had no choice.. 

So now I had this 10 Gallon Jelly tank, A 4inch Goldfish uprooting my planted 29, and a dozen phone calls from my in-laws appoligizing over and over and over again.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Right now I'm sure glad I don't have kids


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh my, this all makes me shudder.... :shock:

We don't have any children in the house (until this Thanksgiving), but one of our jealous canine children will get into all of my fish food and destroy $$$ worth in minutes flat. I now have it all locked away at all times.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, witht children is easy just wait for the silence if it's more than just a couple of seconds you beter get up and start looking for them! more likely they are up to something.
I hope this helps.
Luis


----------

